# Obi is 2 today!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday to my lovely little Jedi arty::bday:arty2:

How you have grown....








































































































































Happy 2nd Birthday Obi, lots of love xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Obi arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:

What a lovely set of photos - the poppy field ones are fab.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

The photos are gorgeous. Love the ball on the beach leap particularly! 

Happy Birthday Obi arty2::bday:


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

:bday::bday::bday: HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY OBI :bday::bday::bday:

Gorgeous photos Clare, love the one of him jumping on the beach.

Love Jo, Kody & Beau xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

arty2:arty2:arty:arty::best_wishes: :best_wishes:

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Boy .... 2 Today !!!

arty2:arty2:arty:arty::best_wishes: :best_wishes:

_Beautiful photos Care, I too love the ones in the poppy fields. 

He reminds me a lot of Molly...especially the leaping one for the ball _

XXX


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Obi Wan! See you soon xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

:bday: Great photos.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What amazing pictures Clare. the jumping one is outstanding! very happy birthday Obi you handsome man. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday:arty2:arty2:


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday obi wan. What wonderful pictures, you are a gorgeous boy x x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

:bday:Happy 2nd birthday obi wan. What wonderful pictures, you are a gorgeous boy x x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy 2nd birthday Obi :bday:arty:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy birthday my boy! You are a miracle Jedi! We love you...big squishes! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday! May the force continue to be with you!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Love the poppy pictures!!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday to gorgeous Obi the Jedi-Poo. 
Love, hugs & licks (from Oakley)

arty2:arty2::best_wishes::best_wishes: arty::bday::bday:arty::best_wishes: :best_wishes:arty2:arty2:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Obi arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:
> 
> What a lovely set of photos - the poppy field ones are fab.


Thanks Mandy! Nice to see you on here  We must meet up for a walk soon as it's been too long and would be lovely to catch up with you and the girls.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Mandy! Nice to see you on here  We must meet up for a walk soon as it's been too long and would be lovely to catch up with you and the girls.


I'll PM and we'll get together. I haven't met Roo yet


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Obi,


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

:bday:Hip Hip Hoorah!!!!:bday:

Obi's 2 Today!!!!!!!!!!

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

Val and Milo x


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Obi - you are so handsome, look forward to meeting you in June.

P.S You really should have been born on May the Fourth!

Sharon and Pepper Pot x


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Happy birthday 🎈🎉


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous Obi!! I remember the first big 'poo fest when he was tiny. Happy Birthday!! Xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Gorgeous Obi!! I remember the first big 'poo fest when he was tiny. Happy Birthday!! Xxx


Hi Jules, how's Betty? Yes, this was him at Poo Fest (Rickmansworth Aquadrome). It was the first meet we attended and the first ever (I think) big UK meet arranged on this forum.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:bday::jumping::love-eyes:arty2: Happy Birthday to you Mr 2!!! You are sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Obi :bday: Hope you had a lovely day.

Great pics!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww happy birthday Obi! Can't wait to meet you at Poo in the Peaks   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Obi. Hope you get lots of treats.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Obi,Always had a huge soft spot for this gorgeous boy!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Obi. Hope to see you and little sis this weekend xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so late with this, very sorry.

Hope Obi had a lovely birthday, gorgeous boy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

me late too .. but better late than never ...

Love to Obi


----------

